# 4- .  ?!
4 .    ? ?   ?    ?  !  :Dezl:

----------



----------

,    ,     . :Confused:

----------


## LUK_KUM

:          3,5 .                  ?

:  .81     ,          ,   ,            , .  ,        ,            .
  ,       .81          (         -  )           .

..

II 
11.12.2003

----------

.

----------


## LUK_KUM

> .


  ....3  .81  

...   ...

----------

... ,    4-      -  /?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,

----------


## 777

> 


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## 777

*LUK_KUM*,       (((((((((((((((

----------


## LUK_KUM

**, ...         ...           ...    ,            ....

----------


## LUK_KUM

* 777*, ...  -??? ...   ?

----------


## 777

> ,    4-      -  /?


!!!!!!!!!!!   !      !

----------


## 777

*LUK_KUM*, ,          :Frown:

----------


## LUK_KUM

?



> ...   ...


  ,     , ,        ...   ,         ....       ...

....3 .81 ,   ,  ,           ...      ....         ...     ...

----------


## 777

*LUK_KUM*,  .......  :Frown:

----------


## LUK_KUM

* 777*, ...  ...    ....

.....




> ,    4-      -  /?


     ? ...  ,    ""   ....   ?

----------


## 777

*LUK_KUM*,  ,  !!!  :Wow:

----------


## 777

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F1%FF%F6%E5%E2

:      3- .       .           ()?

       .                  -   ,           (. 9       23  1984 . N 191 "     ").            .        ,      ,     (          19  1994 . NN 206, 21 "      ,    "),   ,      -       .  ,       , ,       . 5 . 83   ,      ,                  . 3 . 81  .

----------


## LUK_KUM

* 777*, 


> !!!


 ...  ? ....       ....     30 ...

----------


## 777

> 


  :Smilie:        .   .......  ......

----------


## Larky

> ... ,    4-      -  /?


,      6 ,          ...

----------


## LUK_KUM

* 777*, ...     ...   ...         ....   ...

----------


## 555

4  ,  5    .              (        ).

----------


## Tata25

> 4  ,  5    .              (        ).


 ?

----------


## Na28ta

,    :



> 4  ,  5    .              (        ).


   ,      ,     :Frown:  .         ,     .

----------


## Ravenna

> ,     .


      ?      .    ,      :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

...

----------


## Tata25

! :EEK!:

----------

> 4  ,  5    .              (        ).


        5 
,        .
    .       .   .      6      . 
   ,              2700.     .
  ?
       4    
1.                        (       ),   ,    3  4  .

2.      - ,     ,              - ,      24  .

3.  ,            ,     (   )            .                           .

----------

29  2006 . N 255- "     ,     ,    "

 6.        
1.  1           :
-    ,        10 ,          ,    -  12                .  ,               ,    4     .
    ,                ,        ,             .



(   27 , 18  2008 .)
III.     - 

28.    ,           *(3),     :
           ,    4     ;
       ,   10  (  :      ,   
-  12 );
                     .
29.               ,        .
30.   ,    ,           ,                 4        ,              30 ,     .
31.                                  ,             () .




> 5 
> ,        .
>     .       .   .      6      . 
>    ,              2700.     .
>   ?
>        4    
> 1.                        (       ),   ,    3  4  .
> 
> 2.      - ,     ,              - ,      24  .
> ...

----------

! 
   ,         , , ,       5- ?   ,      ,       "".            .        .  ?            ?                  .    ?

----------


## Larik

**,    ,   ?  ,   .           .

----------

,          -"-    ",      ,       .

----------


## 223

,        -        ,   ,   ,  /,

----------

,  .       .    .  ,    .   ,       .  ,         . 
 ,        ,       5,5 .    2    ,    .       .      ... ,       ,      ...   ,  , ,     -         ?     5,5     2   .
 ,  .

----------

> ,  , ,     -         ?


?    -    .        .

----------

!
     : "     - ,     ,              - ,      24  ."
      .

----------


## ..

:   86 .  20.09.10  14.12.10,        2010 (  ,  ).
1   :
   8  7    .
1-   20.09.10-04.10.10 - 80% 
2-   05.10.10-22.10.10 - 80% 
3-   23.10.10-10.11.10 - 100% 
4-   11.11.10-25.11.10 - 100% 
5-   26.11.10-14.12.10 - 100% .
      .
     80% (   ),   100%? 
   .

----------

> 80% (   ),   100%?


   ?      8  7 ,    80% ?

----------


## ..

20.09.10( ) 8  7 .
    ,    ,   .

----------

,  ,        100%  -  .

----------


## ..

, ,  !

----------


## 57

555    2         2011      4  (

----------


## 57

> 4  ,  5    .              (        ).

----------

> 


4.  ,     (  )     ,    ,                 ,     (   )      75     .             ( ).    ,                 ,       ,        .
( .    24.07.2009 N 213-)

----------

3.  ,     ,     (   )            .                       .
( .    24.07.2009 N 213-)

----------


## fufgbn

... .   ,  .      9 ,  .
  ?!

----------

-   4    5       ** ,     . 
            (, ,    ).         ,    ,          10  .

----------


## 57

- .       2011           4    5   .      -

----------

. 255-     



> 1.                        ( ),   ,    3  4  .

----------


## 57

,  ,        .       .   !

----------

> ,  ,        .       .   !


       ...    
         ,     ""

----------


## Brili

4  ,  5    .              (        ).

____________

   .          .

----------


## 57

.

----------


## Brili

?

----------

*Brili*,   255-.       .

----------


## Brili

** ,   ,

----------


## ironiya98

, ,   **   ,    01.09.2011    120  .  -    02.09.2011        ,       -120     .?

----------

> , ,   **   ,    01.09.2011    120  .  -    02.09.2011        ,       -120     .?


120  -  4         120 
 5   
  4  ?
 4    -   /

----------


## GSokolov

4   -    ,   ,  5   __ .     .      .

----------


## ironiya98

-  120      ,  2         2 ,    , 120          5    ,     ,    120    !

----------

> -  120      ,  2         2 ,    , 120          5    ,     ,    120    !


   ,     
 120

----------


## ironiya98

,  120     4 .
  .

----------


## GSokolov

> 2 ,    , 120          5


    - .   -    "",    .



> 120


    ,  4 .       .

----------

! , ,  .          2012 ,  20.02.2013.      .           20.02.2013.,   . :       .8 . 77     ?           ?

----------

> ! , ,  .          2012 ,  20.02.2013.      .           20.02.2013.,   . :       .8 . 77     ?           ?

----------

> ... ,    4-      -  /?


,

----------

1.        (   8 )    4- 5   ,     ? 
2.    ,       ? 
3.                   .           .      .              ?? 
4.       ? 
5.                 ,       14 ? 
  6.          8   ?
  ,           . ,       ,     ,   ?

----------


## gnews

,     ,     (   )            . (.3 .6 255 "  .           ")
..       4        5    (150 . ).

   :
    /730 * -   *100% (   , . .   8 )

  -2 ,    (). ,  .    2016 ,        2014  2015 .
    ,     .
    ,     .     , ..     .

      ,   .




> 4.       ?


. 
      . 179  http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...1%8C%D1%8F_179
+. 261   http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...1%8C%D1%8F_261

----------


## gnews

> 5.                 ,       14 ?


                      ,       -   .
        ,       .

----------

